# presented by - what does it mean



## rdtindsm (Jan 16, 2013)

What does the phrase "presented by" mean in sponsorship of cycling teams?

I gather that it's a secondary sponsorship, but what are the mutual obligations vs a full title sponsorship?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't think there is a universal definition. In my experience in concert promoting, it was basically a negotiated level of sponsorship. We'd say, if you want to be featured as "Sponsored by...", where we'll list your company as such on all posters, print, and broadcast ads, with type this big and in this color and positioned this way, etc... we want you to provide/do the following. They'd come back and say, how about we do X, Y and Z instead? We'd say it's a deal if you do X, Y and Q, they'd agree, it was formalized in the contract, and it was done.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

rdtindsm said:


> What does the phrase "presented by" mean in sponsorship of cycling teams?
> 
> I gather that it's a secondary sponsorship, but what are the mutual obligations vs a full title sponsorship?


Not neccesarily, could be a major or a secondary sponsor. Obligations re sponsorship vary from sponsor to sponsor - depending on what they bring to the table and the needs of the team. You would expect something different from a sposor like Specialized than you would from 7-Eleven, no? One obligation is clear - the sponsors expect you to win races or at the very least be prominent in breakaways so thier brand gets some air-time. Everything else is agreed to in negotiations I suspect.


----------

